
Move off the venerable Newtonsoft.Json library and move to System.Text.Json - nilsandrey
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/UpdatingMyASPNETPodcastSiteToSystemTextJsonFromNewtonsoftJson.aspx
======
tomashubelbauer
Worth reading the comments on this one. People don't seem to have such an easy
time switching, because a lot of basic functionality is missing or behaves
slightly differently.

